# RAI-Uptake



## BionicThyroid (Jan 29, 2010)

Just had the 4 hour uptake scan and it was 18.3...Is that a good sign???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BionicThyroid said:


> Just had the 4 hour uptake scan and it was 18.3...Is that a good sign???


You know what? I don't know for I believe there are supposed to be ranges to compare the results to. If the uptake was 18.3%, that may mean you do have some live thyroid tissue.

Here is what I could find but they don't give percentages or ranges.

Radioactive thyroid scan and radioactive iodine uptake test (RAIU) Normal: The amount of radioactive tracer in the thyroid gland is normal. An RAIU test measures the amount of tracer taken up by the thyroid gland at certain times after the tracer is given. The measured amount of radioactive tracer in the thyroid gland at each one of these times is at normal levels.

Abnormal: The test shows either more or less uptake of tracer than normal in the thyroid gland. The uptake may be even or uneven. If hyperthyroidism is present, abnormal test results may mean certain conditions are present.

A low uptake of tracer by the thyroid gland may mean that hyperthyroidism is caused by inflammation of the thyroid gland (thyroiditis), taking too much thyroid medicine, or another rare condition. 
A high uptake of tracer spread evenly in the thyroid gland may mean that hyperthyroidism is caused by conditions such as Graves' disease. 
An uneven spread of tracer in the thyroid gland (with either low or high areas of uptake) may mean that hyperthyroidism is caused by a multinodular goiter or a noncancerous (benign) tumor called a toxic adenoma. 
http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/radioactive-iodine-uptake-test

I think we will have to wait to find out from your doctor!!! And I do hope it is good!! Let us know when you can.

How do you feel? Okay? Nervous? Glad it's over with?


----------



## BionicThyroid (Jan 29, 2010)

OK- I am having MAJOR symptoms this afternoon. Could the RAI uptake cause this? My heart rate is anywhere between 108-128 bpm- I feel dizzy and nauseated and like an elephant is sitting on my chest...


----------



## BionicThyroid (Jan 29, 2010)

The 24 hour uptake was low- at 24.8%
If I have Grave's Disease, shouldn't we expect a high uptake?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BionicThyroid said:


> OK- I am having MAJOR symptoms this afternoon. Could the RAI uptake cause this? My heart rate is anywhere between 108-128 bpm- I feel dizzy and nauseated and like an elephant is sitting on my chest...


Yeah; wah!!! The radioactive iodine. While in a small amount for the uptake, it could still make you feel badly. "Especially" if you do have live thyroid tissue left.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!! Did you call your doc? I would.


----------



## BionicThyroid (Jan 29, 2010)

I have called my doctor but he hasn't called me back yet- It's very frustrating! I am very puzzled by the low uptake on the 24 hr. reading...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BionicThyroid said:


> I have called my doctor but he hasn't called me back yet- It's very frustrating! I am very puzzled by the low uptake on the 24 hr. reading...


I think we discussed this in another thread. I am having problems keeping facts straight because everyone keeps on starting new threads. Oh, dear.


----------

